# UPS Suggestion



## Limitless (May 22, 2013)

Can Anyone suggest me a UPS which gives backup for only 10 min or 15 min (MAX)
My System Specs:-

*www.image24.net/uploads/579efa1f31untitled.png
My PSU is Corsair GS600 
My Budget is *4.5k to 5k (MAX)*


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2013)

APC 600VA is good, but i read somewhere on TDF that its discontinued or something...

you can go for Microtek, Frontech, iBall etc... confirm A.S.S. in your area.


----------



## Limitless (May 22, 2013)

I'm using APC RS 600 Which overloads when I play Far cry 3 and BF3.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 22, 2013)

Limitless said:


> I'm using APC RS 600 Which overloads when I play Far cry 3 and BF3.


get APC 800 VA UPS if available, or 1.1 kVA.


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2013)

crap.. sorry.. i didnt see the 7900Radeon series..

Go for 1.1KVA APC. those are online line interactive UPS and have excellent backup.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 23, 2013)

Limitless said:


> I'm using APC RS 600 Which overloads when I play Far cry 3 and BF3.



600Va = 350 watts ,so naturally it will overload,better get a 1.1Kva from APC. Your processor is alone a 125 watter without any overclocks and then the GPU and other parts. So.


----------



## Limitless (May 23, 2013)

1.1 kva PRICE? Is there any other brand than APC in which I get same 1.1 or 1 kva?  
and 1.1KvA Price APC? plz Thanks!


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2013)

^its actually 1.1KVA

should be ~Rs 5.5K locally..


----------



## Limitless (May 23, 2013)

and other brands?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 24, 2013)

Limitless said:


> and other brands?



There are some like micro tek and vguard,  numeric and power com but I don't recommend them as they don't have good after sales service and put your hardware into risk.


----------



## Limitless (May 24, 2013)

What about APC 1 KVA?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 25, 2013)

Limitless said:


> What about APC 1 KVA?



Do not buy the apc br1000-in it is discontinued and as it was a failure product and replaced by br1000G-in which costs 7.5k+ and has cool front LCD display


----------



## kARTechnology (May 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> crap.. sorry.. i didnt see the 7900Radeon series..
> 
> Go for 1.1KVA APC. those are online UPS and have excellent backup.



They are not online... Line interactive I guess.  Online ups cost crazy and maintainance charges are high as it runs over the battery always providing quality power output


----------



## vkl (May 25, 2013)

Yeah..they are line interactive,not on-line.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> They are not online... Line interactive I guess.  Online ups cost crazy and maintainance charges are high as it runs over the battery always providing quality power output





vkl said:


> Yeah..they are line interactive,not on-line.



oops..  my bad. 

corrected..


----------

